# Shattered Brown-First Tutorial



## foxykita143 (Jun 30, 2008)

Alright ladies and gents, I had a lot of time on my hands today so I decided I would try to do my first tutorial ever. Here's everything I used:

EYES-
UDPP
MAC Blue Brown Pigment 
Urban Decay Twice Baked e/s
MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment
Urban Decay Shattered e/s
MAC Vanilla Pigment
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
Revlon Eyelash Curler
Imju Fiberwig Mascara

FACE-
Smashbox Photo Finish
MAC NC42 Studio Finish Concealer
MAC NW30 Select Sheer Pressed Powder
NARS Blush in Crazed

LIPS-
Revlon Vital Radiance Lip Primer
Lipliner (Not sure what color or brand! Sorry guys!)
MAC Kinda Sexy l/s
Victorias Secret Carriberry l/g


Start off with a clean, moisturized face.






Apply your UDPP all over the lids, and up to the crease.





Start by filling your inner 2/3s with Blue Brown pigment.





Take some scotch tape and tape it from the outer corner of your eye towards the end of your eyebrow. Fill in the last third of your eyelid with Twice Baked. Then, continue on following up the side of the tape, until you reach just a little under your  brow bone. Continue on into your crease. At this point, it is easiest to follow your bone structure. Take it all the way down to about the middle of your crease. It sounds confusing, but you'll see what I mean in the next picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(You can play around with the placement of the tape to change up the look. I would recommend starting off with it from the outer corner of your eye and connecting it to the end of your eyebrow. If you want to change it up, all you have to do is leave the tape connected to the outer corner of your eye, but move the top further away from your eyebrow)

This is how it should look right now:





Take some Vanilla pigment and highlight right under your brow bone. 





Now blend it all out.





I wanted to kick the colors up more, so I added some Copper Sparkle pigment over the Twice Baked e/s




(Dont worry about glitter flakes all over your face. You can use the scotch tape to remove it later on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Now it should all be looking like this:





Now, take some Shattered e/s, and line the bottom lash line about halfway, and also put some around your tear duct. I brought it out a little more than when I'm just placing a highlighter such as Vanilla in that area because I really wanted the blue in the Blue Brown shadow to stand out more. 





Then take some Blue Brown and line the other half of your bottom lash line.





*edit* I just noticed I never showed how to do the eyeliner for this part! But anyway, here is where you would apply your Blacktrack, but really you can use any black e/l you want, even that old wet n wild lol. For this look, I started from the middle of my eye and I just followed the shape of my eye on top but I made it thicker as the line got longer and closer to the outer corner of my eye and brought it about 1/8 of an inch past the outer corner. After that line your waterline as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Here's how it should be lookin 





Now, we're going to put some mascara on in a second, but I like to go ahead and put on my primer at this point. So go ahead and get out that Photo Finish and put it all over your face.





Dont forget to curl those lashes!





Apply two coats of Imju Fiberwig, or whatever you prefer. I like Imju because my natural lashes are short and this gives me some good lookin lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Okay. Take your concealer, (NC42 for me), and cover up all those little things nobody would notice except yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to apply mine with the stippling method.





I don't really use foundation for all over coverage, I just use it to set my concealer and to lightly even out my skin, but if you use a different technique and products, apply them at this point. I'm using my NW30 and a big powder brush and as I said, just going lightly over everything once. The end results should look something like this:





Put some color in those cheeks with your Crazed blush. This stuff is really pigmented, so I pick some up on the brush, and blow most of it off since it doesn't take much.





(See those lashes now? Lol thats the Fiberwig!)

This step isn't exactly necessary, but now is where we add the lip primer. You can also used chapstick or whatever else you prefer.





Line your lips. Like I said I'm not even sure what I'm using here, but basically just use a lipliner that matches your lips well. The one I'm using is a few shades darker, but I blend it out a little. 





I forgot to take a picture of this part, but I'm sure you all know how to put on l/s and l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So go ahead and apply your Kinda Sexy and Carriberry.

Finished Product:













Thanks for looking!


----------



## nikki (Jun 30, 2008)

Very pretty!!!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 30, 2008)

Great job!!!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 30, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks girls


----------



## genie707 (Jun 30, 2008)

super cute tottaly going to try this!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 30, 2008)

pretty pretty!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 1, 2008)

I really love this tutorial because it's such a great way to incorporate blue into a look with the 4th of July coming up!  Thanks!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 1, 2008)

Great look!


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 1, 2008)

pretty look


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jul 1, 2008)

aww your so beautiful! Nice tut =)


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, I hope some of you can use this


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 1, 2008)

nice tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your lips!


----------



## Celly (Jul 1, 2008)

Beautiful tutorial! I love the look I am going to try this one out.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 1, 2008)

I want some Blue/ Brown Pig. I'm so afraid to try pigments! but your helping me get over my fears!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 1, 2008)

cute tut.
love the lips!!!


----------



## foxykita143 (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I want some Blue/ Brown Pig. I'm so afraid to try pigments! but your helping me get over my fears!_

 
I wasn't really into pigments either so I pressed them and put them into the 15 pan palette. It is so much easier to use that way! 

The blue brown pigment is really pretty. When you wear it it looks brown but when the light hits it different it shines this really pretty blue color. The pictures I took couldn't really do it justice but I definitely recommend trying it!


----------



## ashleezy (Jul 5, 2008)

Gorgeous! I don't have Blue Brown but I'm gonna try it with the HiP pigment Intrepid.


----------

